# butterfly kisses



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone else's furbabes take the typical "head-butting" to the next level, and give Butterfly Kisses, or Eskimo Kisses? As in, when you put your face up close, your cat gently touches/rubs his/her nose against yours for a few seconds? Lumen does this all the time. I love her little face. She presses her nose against mine, closes her eyes, and sometimes opens her mouth in complete bliss. It's so adorable.

Who could resist this nose, anyway. :love2


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi likes to rub her forehead against mine, smooshing it hard sometimes. Adorable!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Rubbing his nose against my nose/face is what we call snuzzling. MowMow likes to sit on the computer desktop and do that while I'm on the computer. He purrs like a motorboat and drools like crazy when we snuzzle. I *LOVE* snuzzle time :love2


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt does this and it's very sweet, but her breath is a bit umm...just not quite right...lol


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

_Smokinnnn'_ is just a big lug like that...he loves to nose kiss all the time.

Your kitty is very cute


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Artemisia _loves_ to rub her face on my nose. Pretty much anytime I put my face in her vicinity, I'm guarranteed at least one good rub.

In fact, she did this the very first time I picked her up at the shelter. I was looking down at her, and she just sat up and went ruuuuubbbbbb in the sweetest way.

How could I not bring her home with me after that? :love2



dweamgoil said:


> Egypt does this and it's very sweet, but her breath is a bit umm...just not quite right...lol


Have you checked Egypt's gums lately? Since Artemisia loves to stick her face in mine, I'm rather initimatey acquainted with her breath. It started to get very rancid a few months after I adopted her, and it turned out that she had gingavitis (due to having too many teeth--but that's a whole 'nother story). 

So, you might want to check and make sure Egypt's gums are not red and puffy.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

HAHA, i love it. I love the adoring eyes and the RUUUUUBBBBB. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Different cats do different things. Miu doesn't believe in nose rubbing. However, Jack is all for it. In fact, if you lean over to him, he leans over to you and rubs your nose. It's quite adorable. I love soft cat noses. He'll also headbutt me too. 

Now as for the kisses..I don't personally like them. Jack likes to do weird kisses in the morning to make me wake up. Sometimes I wear glasses when I'm sleeping and I end up getting saliva stains on them. Ew... I'm currently training him to stop it. He's slowly getting the hang of it.

Miu just likes to give me cat licks (do u call those kisses? I dunno). She'll even try to groom me if I touch her when she's grooming. It's quite cute cuz she uses her paw to drag my fingers towards her mouth for grooming. I let her do it for a few secs but I don't like it.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Bertie likes to slightly open his mouth and rub the side of his gums over my nose / face. I don't really like that, especially when he's just eaten and has catfood breath! But I appreciate the sentiment so I usually let him do it once. 
I'm also his favourite grooming-seat, so I get licked a lot too. He's very fond of licking my face, but if we're having grooming time he gets very upset if my attention is elsewhere... like now...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Des_Esseintes said:


> Have you checked Egypt's gums lately? Since Artemisia loves to stick her face in mine, I'm rather initimatey acquainted with her breath. It started to get very rancid a few months after I adopted her, and it turned out that she had gingavitis (due to having too many teeth--but that's a whole 'nother story).
> 
> So, you might want to check and make sure Egypt's gums are not red and puffy.


I have. They look good, and in a few months, the Vet can check, too since she'll be due for her annual check-up. Her gums are a pale pink, no red, no swelling. I actually have a pic of her teeth...well, her canines since they are chipped I am always on her about them:










I do feed raw, but Egypt has always had a sensitive tummy so I think it may be more gastric than anything else. I started giving her some probiotics and that has helped for the most part, but every once in a while, her breath is just stinky. Come to think of it; it could be a certain type of protein that's upseting her system more than another. I will have to look into that further....since it's not all the time.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Bentley, Methos, and Tufty all do the standard head butting. Sasquatch wants to lick the skin off of you. And PuddyWow will do a quick noselick before he goes in to smergling.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

The kitten gives me eskimo kisses, and he rubs his face into mine. I've never had a cat do that before, but it is absolutely precious!








my sweet boy <3


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure I'd call what Cinder does a "butterfly" kiss, but in principal, oh yeah. She likes to get at my face level, whatever it takes. Then she pats my face while licking my chin or nose, bunting and purring her head off. She does this throughout the day. Her little kisses are just a bit too enthusiastic for "butterfly".


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I had a previous cat named Meme, she would climb into my lap and press her head to my chest until I gave her a hug, when I hugged her she would purr in Ecstasy.
I've never had a pet before or since who adored me as much.
Samantha adored me too but she was more reserved.


----------

